# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Flixel : un coup de main open-source pour vos jeux en flash

## Raphi Le Sobre

Dans le genre news lues par 3 personnes, dont Half et moi, celle-là devrait faire date. La cause en est simple : ça cause de *Flixel*, une compilation open-source de script _Actionscript 3_ disponible depuis peu et censée faciliter la vie aux développeurs cherchant à créer des jeux ambitieux sous Flash. D'après Adam « Atomic » Saltsman, son créateur, cette librairie devrait vous donner un coup de main dans l'organisation, l'automatisation et l'optimisation de votre bébé.
 Personnellement, je n'ai rien pigé de ce j'ai écrit au dessus. J'imagine que si vous maîtrisez Flash, vous y voyez probablement plus clair que moi, sinon, ça doit rester sacrément obtus. Pour y voir plus clair sur les possibilités de la chose, il suffit de jeter un œil sur les quelques créations de Mr. Saltsman, toutes réalisées à partir de cette fameuse librairie. Le très connu, et excellent, *Gravity Hook* en est, tout comme les récentes questions métaphysiques de *Fathom*, ou encore *Mode*, démonstration des capacités de Flixel.
 Bref, une nouvelle dont les neuf dixièmes de notre lectorat n'aura rien à faire, mais qui pourrait motiver le dixième restant à enfin plonger les mains dans le cambouis, histoire de réaliser un hit à la gloire de Canard PC et de participer du même coup à notre rubrique DevBlog.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Septa

Je suis en train de bosser avec et je conseille fortement...

Bon le résultat ça reste du flash et "ça pu c'est pas libre"...

Mais pour faire de jeux 2D "à l'ancienne" c'est quand même "un régal".
FlashDevelop + Flixel il y a moyen de faire des jeux assez simplement pour pas un rond.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Non, tu t'es ENFIN lancé dans le dev' de jeux ? On te voit à l'IGF l'an prochain ?

----------


## Septa

> Non, tu t'es ENFIN lancé dans le dev' de jeux ? On te voit à l'IGF l'an prochain ?


 :Emo: 

C'est méchant de se moquer...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Même pas, quand j'ai posté la news j'ai pensé à toi. Depuis le temps que tu disais vouloir te mettre au dev' de jeux et que tu ne te lançais pas, j'm'étais dit que ça t'aiderait peut être à te bouger (toi et les autres).  ::P:

----------


## Septa

:Emo: 
Bon d'accord...

Mais flixel je conseille, pour donner un exemple en 3-4 heures de dev ( en partant de Mode hein ) je suis arrivé à ça...

http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=70213

Bon c'est pas encore un jeu il manque les pirates et les chorales d'enfants pirates à tapper. Mais j'avais jamais fait d'AS3 avant.

En fait le plus long c'est les graphismes. Le pixel art c'est dur... Ça me prendre deux fois plus de temps à faire que le code pour un résultat pas terrible.

----------


## gros_bidule

Flash... Nan mais c'est dépassé. Aujourd'hui, c'est JavaFX  :;): 
Ou pas.

----------


## DarzgL

> Flash... Nan mais c'est dépassé. Aujourd'hui, c'est JavaFX 
> Ou pas.


Autrement tu as toujours ce bon vieux SDL.

----------


## Ravine

Si on est parti pour faire la liste des frameworks pour dev du jeu on peut y passer quelques pages, on aura toujours quelqu'un pour nous suggerer un autre framework, dans un autre langage. (parce que sinon y'a aussi SFML, un brin plus recent et supporte que SDL. Ou sinon je peux vous parler de XNA keusapusaypalibre mais que ca deboite aussi quelques culs).

Flixel est un framework vraiment simple d'acces (au vu de la doc). L'enorme avantage, je le vois au niveau de l'audience. Developper en Flash n'est plus reserve aux graphistes avec l'Action Script 3. Nous aussi, programmeurs sans talent, pouvons aussi programmer en Flash et enfin toucher les 95% de foyers qui ont un plugin flash d'installe sur leur becane. Et rien que pour ca, c'est bieng.

----------


## clexanis

Rater, ça fait plus de trois personne!! (Même si moi j'ai lu et que j'ai rien comprit  :Emo:  )
J'ai quand même envie d'essayer juste pas curiosité....

----------


## El lobo Tommy

J'ai lu la news et j'ai rien compris. Mais on a fait doubler le score des lecteurs qui ont réagi (et Half n'a pas pointé le bout de son nez ).
Hum donc ça permettrait de faire des jeux en Flash bien plus sympa en gros ?

Allez Septa on y croit. (en plus si il y a des pirates ! Moi j'aime les pirates).


...


Heu les flibustiers borgnes avec une jambe de bois et un perroquet sur l'épaule soyons précis . L'île au trésor, Barbe Noire, Monkey Island et autres... 

.

----------


## zabuza

Au contraire, s'il y avait quelques news de temps à autre sur le développement en tout genre ( enfin pas photoshop c'est caca tout pas bô ), je dirais pas non :P
Ca change^^
Personnellement jamais véritablement jouer à un jeu flash, sauf pinguin et un mario; donc pour développer...

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

En tant que développeur de eu en flash, je vais regarder ça  ::):  
C'est une excellente initiative, reste a savoir si le framework tient la route et s'il y aura du suivi.

----------


## Septa

> En tant que développeur de eu en flash, je vais regarder ça  
> C'est une excellente initiative, reste a savoir si le framework tient la route et s'il y aura du suivi.


C'est orienté jeu 2D à "l'ancienne" et pas du tout vectorielle donc je suis pas sur que pour un dev flash ce soit super intuitif.

Et il est loin d'être parfait hein...
Un défaut par exemple c'est qu'on gère par vraiment l'ordre dans lequel sont dessiner les éléments graphiques... Enfin si... C'est dans l'ordre d'ajout. Mais bon c'est un peu trop simple et contraignant.

Puis il y n'a pas de support des tiles, c'est prévu pour marcher par bloc... Et d'après le créateur se servir de ses block pour faire des tiles c'est pas terrible niveau perf... Mais il n'est pas vraiment certain qu'il intégre un système de tiles à l'avenir...

Enfin l'idée c'est de garder un noyeau simple permettant de faire du dev rapidement en utilisant la génération procédurale pour les niveaux... Mais il compte distribuer les modules fait par des utilisateurs ajoutant des fonctions plus complexe si il y a des gens motivés. Donc ça viendra peut être.

----------


## manulelutin

Ca peut être sympa, a voir.
Et puis on peut faire des jeux 2d depuis AS1, mais c'est sur que AS3 permet aux devs d'autres langages plus généralistes de retrouver leur marques. Et on a bcp de librairie de codes depuis.
... J'ai même plus envie de coder sous flash quand je vois ca, j'ai l'impression de faire du lego et de la config de xml façon java... On a plus le bon vieux fan du codage portnawak des débuts.
Pardon je m'égare ^^

----------


## zAo

On(read){
("canardpc.com")
GotoAndPlay (flashgames)
};

----------


## ducon

Je ne connaissais pas, et j’utilise plutôt Python et Pygame.

----------


## GdabZ

Super news, je cours voir comment ca marche.

----------


## Lorenzo77

News intéressante, merci pour l'infos !

J'arrive pas a trouver la version CVS, quelqu'un sait si elle existe ?

----------


## Septa

> News intéressante, merci pour l'infos !
> 
> J'arrive pas a trouver la version CVS, quelqu'un sait si elle existe ?


Pas encore mis en place je crois.
Pour l'instant les release se trouve sur le forum... Mais bon il y en a que deux c'est tout neuf comme projet.

----------


## Lorenzo77

> Pas encore mis en place je crois.
> Pour l'instant les release se trouve sur le forum... Mais bon il y en a que deux c'est tout neuf comme projet.


Merci Septa !

----------


## Loopkiller01

Humm cool, dommage que mon projet de MMORPG en flash en soit sur sa fin  ::'(: 
Mais je vais m'y intéresser pour les projets à venir.

----------


## Septa

> Humm cool, dommage que mon projet de MMORPG en flash en soit sur sa fin 
> Mais je vais m'y intéresser pour les projets à venir.



Si tu veux ajouter une couche "réseaux" à flixel je suis sur qu'elle ce serait le bienvenue...
Enfin moi ça m'arrangerait j'aime pas le réseau mais j'avais une idée de jeu multi... ::ninja:: 


Sinon pour avoir jouer avec la gestion des collisions ce weekend c'est plutôt pas mal foutu...


Le framework est volontairement "léger" mais il y a le gros de ce qu'il faut, ça fournit une structure "objet" assez agréable pour ce lancer sans trop partir dans tout les sens avec pas mal de fonctions toute prête qui font gagné du temps.

----------


## Carpette

> Bon d'accord...
> 
> Mais flixel je conseille, pour donner un exemple en 3-4 heures de dev ( en partant de Mode hein ) je suis arrivé à ça...
> 
> http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=70213
> 
> Bon c'est pas encore un jeu il manque les pirates et les chorales d'enfants pirates à tapper. Mais j'avais jamais fait d'AS3 avant.
> 
> En fait le plus long c'est les graphismes. Le pixel art c'est dur... Ça me prendre deux fois plus de temps à faire que le code pour un résultat pas terrible.


T'aurais pas les sources avec ?
Histoire que je capte 2 ou 3 trucs (à commencer par "Ou est ce que je pose cette p$%* de librairie flixel ?!!")

----------


## Septa

> T'aurais pas les sources avec ?
> Histoire que je capte 2 ou 3 trucs (à commencer par "Ou est ce que je pose cette p$%* de librairie flixel ?!!")


Elle sont pas trop présentable dans l'immédiat...
( et je l'ai ais pas sous la main au boulôt )

Mais heu...
C'est "juste" des grosse modifications de Mode ce que j'ai fait dans l'immédiat.
Et Mode c'est livré avec flixel, c'est un petit jeu qui permet de comprendre comment ça marche et de faire ses armes en moddant la chose.
( le premier truc que j'ai fait moi c'était mettre un double saut dedans par exemple )


T'essaye d'utiliser le framework avec quoi ?
FlashDevelop ? Flex Builder ?

----------


## Carpette

Je suis sur FlashDevelop, mais j'ai finalement trouvé comment initialiser le bouzin ici (je file le lien par ce qu'il n'a pas été linké ici, et que c'est sacrément pratique quand on démarre sur flashDev)

Sinon, je cherche toujours comment modifier le double saut :D
Dans le Player.as, on a accès aux commandes de mouvement, mais je ne trouve pas le test du saut.

----------


## Septa

C'est bien dans player.as...

De mémoire j'ai ajouté un booléen pour noter l'état ( en cours de double saut ou pas ) et modifier la méthode update().

C'est un des if(keyquelquechose) normalement... Mais de tête je ne sais plus trop.

Si tu vas sur le forum il y a un tutos quelque part qui monte comment ajouter un jetpack. C'est un bon exemple aussi pour comprendre comment modifier le comportement, ajouter des assets etc...
http://flixel.org/forums/index.php?topic=30.0

C'est "un peu plus" compliqué qu'un double-saut forcément par contre.

Niveau complexité, à part ça dans Mode les trucs intéressants c'est la générations des niveaux et la gestion des collisions. Si t'arrive à maitriser tu peux faire un petit jeu de plateforme/de shoot vu de haut assez facilement.

----------


## Carpette

J'ai trouvé le JetPack tout seul comme un grand  :^_^: 

Reste plus qu'a personnaliser l'interface, et le level design, et j'ai un petit jeu sympa.
Le jetPack, je dirais que c'est plus simple que le double saut, j'ai rien eu besoin de rajouter.

----------


## Jeremy

> Ca peut être sympa, a voir.
> Et puis on peut faire des jeux 2d depuis AS1, mais c'est sur que AS3 permet aux devs d'autres langages plus généralistes de retrouver leur marques. Et on a bcp de librairie de codes depuis.
> ... J'ai même plus envie de coder sous flash quand je vois ca, j'ai l'impression de faire du lego et de la config de xml façon java... On a plus le bon vieux fan du codage portnawak des débuts.
> Pardon je m'égare ^^


Canvas, SVG et javascript FTW donc. C'est libre, c'est de la bidouille pour le moment et ça permet de faire des jeux 2d voire 3d avec des perfs pas trop merdiques.

----------


## Carpette

Je cherche à modifier le menu, si vous avez trouvé ou la chose est instanciée, je suis preneur

----------


## Septa

Ouais...
Je l'ai trouvé que je l'ai fait sauter et que j'ai eu la flemme d'en faire un dans l'immédiat.
De mémoire MenuState.as.

Je peux regarde ce soir sinon.

----------


## Carpette

Bon, hop, nouveau problème.
Je veux rajouter un logo que j'ai en format png (je peux changer le format sans soucis, mais prenons du png pour l'exemple). Soucis, je ne parviens pas à le rajouter dans un FlxSprite. J'arrive à l'intégrer dans un Swf, puis, depuis ce swf, j'arrive à le foutre dans un FlxSprite, mais alors, je ne parviens pas à le scaler à la volée ...

Suis preneur d'idées

----------


## Septa

Flixel est super orienté jeu "à l'ancienne" et pixel art quand même...
Un flxSprite à ma connaissance tu peux pas vraiment le scaler à la volée comme tu dis...
C'est pas fait pour.
T'as juste le système de "zoom" mais le niveau de zoom est le même pour toute le jeu.

Faudrait mieux utiliser un type AS3 classique. Mais je suis une brèle en AS3 par contre.

Après je dis peut être une grosse connerie mais je crois pas.

----------


## Carpette

Hop, pour le délire, ça donne ça pour le moment : la

Je pense que je vais laisser le gameplay comme ça. Reste plus qu'à habiller la chose

Et pour continuer sur le FlxSprite, même en ayant une image à la bonne taille de base, je n'arrive pas à la rajouter si je ne l'ai pas auparavant posée dans un .swf (ou .swc, osef). Je n'arrive pas à rajouter directement mon .png

----------


## Septa

Hmm...
C'est pas une histoire de path ?
En la mettant dans le même répertoire que les images de base de Mode ça marche pas ?

Tu la charge comment ?

----------


## Gulix

> Hop, pour le délire, ça donne ça pour le moment : la
> 
> Je pense que je vais laisser le gameplay comme ça. Reste plus qu'à habiller la chose
> 
> Et pour continuer sur le FlxSprite, même en ayant une image à la bonne taille de base, je n'arrive pas à la rajouter si je ne l'ai pas auparavant posée dans un .swf (ou .swc, osef). Je n'arrive pas à rajouter directement mon .png


Sympa le petit jeu. Le concept est intéressant, rapide à jouer, et bien défouloir. J'ai testé qu'une partie, mais histoire de savoir, le niveau est généré aléatoirement ou il est fixe ?

----------


## Carpette

C'est généré aléatoirement pour le moment. Je n'ai pas encore mis les mains dans la gestion du niveau. Je regarde comment ça marche (mais c'est fendard)

----------


## Septa

C'est vraie que c'est marrant... C'est comme si t'avais mis sous dopant le personnage de Mode là... Mais malgré l'augmentation de la puissance de feu il a une vie assez courte le pauvre. :Emo: 

Par contre j'ai eu un truc bizarre que je n'arrive pas à reproduire.
Je tirais à la fois vers le bas et sur la gauche.
Mais pas moyen de le refaire.

Il y a un mod de Mode sur le forum qui permet de lire des fichiers pour les niveaux au lieu de faire de la génération aléatoire si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## Carpette

Pour le coup de tirer à la fois sur la droite et en bas (ou sur la gauche et en bas), tu met un coup de jetpack de sorte que tu soit bloqué sous un plafond, et tu tire vers le bas.
Du coup, quand tu monte un peu, il tire bien vers le bas, mais avec le recul, tu te retrouve coincé contre le plafond.

Quand tu es coincé contre le plafond, tu n'as plus de vitesse verticale, donc, tu tire horizontalement, et avec la gravité tu redescend, puis, ca recommence.

----------


## Carpette

Hmmm, plus compliqué ...

Je cherche à lire un clip depuis un .swf que j'ai rajouté dans le projet, or, les clip ne peuvent pas être rajoutés dans un Sprite, et je ne parviens pas à les créer comme je les créerai normalement sur CS4 ... Des idées ?

----------


## Septa

> Hmmm, plus compliqué ...
> 
> Je cherche à lire un clip depuis un .swf que j'ai rajouté dans le projet, or, les clip ne peuvent pas être rajoutés dans un Sprite, et je ne parviens pas à les créer comme je les créerai normalement sur CS4 ... Des idées ?


Heu...
Hmm...
T'as vu ça http://flixel.org/forums/index.php?topic=106.0 ?

Sinon je l'ai pas montré ici mais moi j'en suis à ça au fait en flixel :
http://septa.ifrance.com/flash/index.html

Je suis allez un peu plus loin dans les modifications mais à la base c'est toujours Mode. :^_^: 
Enfin 10% du code à force de tout changer. Mais c'était super pratique de partir avec une logique toute faire.

----------


## Carpette

> Heu...
> Hmm...
> T'as vu ça http://flixel.org/forums/index.php?topic=106.0 ?
> 
> Sinon je l'ai pas montré ici mais moi j'en suis à ça au fait en flixel :
> http://septa.ifrance.com/flash/index.html
> 
> Je suis allez un peu plus loin dans les modifications mais à la base c'est toujours Mode.
> Enfin 10% du code à force de tout changer. Mais c'était super pratique de partir avec une logique toute faire.


Merci pour le lien, je ne l'avais pas trouvé effectivement.
Par pure fainéantise, je vais attendre qu'il sorte le package avec la fonctionnalité rajoutée, vu que pour le moment, je fais plus de la R&D sur la lib que de la production.

----------


## Septa

Wow... 

Avec Adam a cédé aux demandes du utilisateurs et ajouter un système de TileMap...

Bon faut que je reprenne tout mon code pour l'utiliser, et en ce moment j'ai pas trop le temps de bosser dessus mais ça va simplifier pas mal de chose pour les devs.

----------


## iXs

Salut les copains  ::): 

Je me suis plongé un peu dans AS3 et Flixel et ca me bote pas mal. Avant je bidouillais des trucs en C sur Nintendo DS mais l'idée que tout le monde puisse jouer dans un navigateur me plait beaucoup.

Suis en train de suivre les tutos mais c'est dommage que l'on ait pas un ptit forum francais, mais peut etre que l'on pourra s'entraider sur ce post  :^_^: 

à bientot

----------


## Septa

> Salut les copains 
> 
> Je me suis plongé un peu dans AS3 et Flixel et ca me bote pas mal. Avant je bidouillais des trucs en C sur Nintendo DS mais l'idée que tout le monde puisse jouer dans un navigateur me plait beaucoup.
> 
> Suis en train de suivre les tutos mais c'est dommage que l'on ait pas un ptit forum francais, mais peut etre que l'on pourra s'entraider sur ce post 
> 
> à bientot



Le forum de flixel est bien actif en cas de problême/question...
Je suis sur que si tu demande il pourrait même ouvrir un sous forum "international".
La dev flash Emanuelle Ferrato (http://www.emanueleferonato.com/) commence une série de petit tuto sur flixel en ce moment ça peut être intéressant.

Là flixel devrait pas bouger avant octobre, mais il annonce des trucs sympa pour la suite.

Et heu... Faut vraiment que je trouve du temps pour finir mon jeu... Le problême c'est que j'ai plein d'idée de jeux pour après qui me parasite le cerveau et que du coup ma première idée me gonfle. :Emo:

----------


## iXs

On peut faire des sprites de plus de 16x16 ? J'ai l'impression que c'est pas fait pour  ::sad::

----------


## Septa

> On peut faire des sprites de plus de 16x16 ? J'ai l'impression que c'est pas fait pour


Heu ?
T'es sur ?
Je vois pas trop pourquoi il y aurait une limite dans ce genre là...

Le moteur est fait pour faire des jeux avec des pixels à "l'ancienne" mais je vois mal ce qui empêcherait de faire des gros sprites.

----------


## iXs

Bah nan en fait, je viens de regarder des exemples et en effet on peut faire de gros sprites. J'ai changé mon code et ca fonctionne.

Bon j'ai encore du boulot moi  ::|:

----------


## iXs

Quelqu'un a essayé le patch pour decouper les sprites sur un carré plutot qu'une ligne ?

http://flixel.org/forums/index.php?t...sg1031#msg1031

----------

